# preschool transfers...need ASAP :o)



## cmaine (Aug 10, 2007)

does anyone know where I can find some preschool type transfers? I really like the ones at Transfer Express but was really hoping for a little lower cost, if possible.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Cathryn


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Many of these companies have a stock catalog for viewing online. Browse through them and see if there is anything you are looking for.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## cmaine (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Joe, I have been looking through every company that I know (I'm sure that there are many more, I just don't know them yet  ) and can't find anything. I'm looking for something like the silhouette of kids holding hands...something real basic. If anyone knows where I can find something please let me know...even clip art (I've been searching all day through clip art with not much luck) and I can print them myself. 
Thanks again,
Cathryn


----------



## cmaine (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Joe,
I clicked on the link in your reply (I though it was part of you signature at first  )...thanks so much! There were a few vendors that I hadn't heard of before. One of them might have something that might work and now I have a much larger vendor list! Thanks again for your help!
Cathryn


----------

